# Blockhause at Eperlecques or La Coupole



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Any one been to either of these museums near Calaise, if so which is best to see?.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Caupole*

Hi

Yes last year we went to the V2/V1 museum at the Caupole. It was great, but then I love rockets so 

Regards

Antonia


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes La caupole very interesting, especially if into war memorabilia, haven,t been to other one but a friend who did said was very good.
Margaret


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

Yes we went to the one at Eperleques but we were staying a couple of nights at Gandspette and you can walk there. It is very interesting. The transmitted commentary at each point of interest is in English. There is nothing there except the building remains and a V1. It must have been very impressive before the bombing but I guess it was a good job that it was. If you are driving then I would think there is more to see at La Coupole though we haven't been there.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes more at la Coupole. But you get discount for tickets to both, so why not squeeze them in.

Dave


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have been to both,the Blockhouse first,it was there we were told that if we bought a ticket for the cupola?i think its at Wissants? but will check we would get a discount.
The B/house is more " Aged?," with stages where they have installed buttons,that when pressed will give a commentary on what went on in that area.(Any joiner/shutterers will see the rough cut timber images on the structure).Very impressive.
La Cupola?,is very well organised and laid out,showing how it was ment to work,they stopped the development three months before it was complete if i remember from our visit,a close call for us when you see the speed the rockets could have been launched.It also covers the Russian and American early space programs.
Parking, a bit narrow down to the B/house,but you could get a lorry down there,the Cupola?, good parking,plenty of room and if i remember,picnic tables.
See them both if possible,you will not be sorry.
Ted.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've visited La Coupole some years ago and would recommend a visit - very interesting.

Here are two reviews of Eperlcques Museum on Tripadvisor -

“Irresistible force meets immovable object!”
Reviewed 29 October 2011 

We visited the site as part of a tour around the Northern part of France, it was on the way to Vimy. We knew it was part of the V2 history but weren't sure what to expect. when we saw the size of this Building it took our breath away. This is a massive folly to war, the history of the site was fascinating and was very well presented, the automated commentary was particularly good. The site appears much as it was when WW2 ended, the bomb damage was startling. There are presentations on the history of the Blockhaus, V1s and V2s. The visit to this site was worth the money, however I feel you would need to already have some interest in the subject, to appreciate it.

------------------------------------

“Very interesting and atmospheric visit”
Reviewed 18 July 2011 

Just a short 30min drive away from the port of Calais is the Blockhaus, a WW2 German bunker that was to be the site for V2 rocket launches against Great Britain.
Luckily it never became fully operational, and was bombed by allied forces.
The site itself is a fairly somber place, and quite rightly so, because it was intended to be used for such evil purposes, the blockhaus itself is a huge and imposing concrete structure, that still stands mostly intact regardless of the bombing.
There are numerous exhibits, and pieces of information, all in multiple languages, there are also various "story points" where you can get audio commentary on the various parts of the site.
Inside the bunker is a small cinema which gives you an audio/visual insight into the site and the acts surrounding the site.
All in all, its a very interesting place to visit, and well worth an hour or two of your time if you are in the area.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I went to both La Coupole and the "In Flanders Field" museum in Ypres soon after they opened - a good few years ago now.

La Coupole majors on the technology of war and IFF concentrates on the human side. Both are very thought provoking and well worth a visit. But not been to the Blockhaus one so can't comment.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Teal.

We also visited Eperleques when we stayed at Gandspette. Well worth a visit. Not been to La Coupole.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Been to both, and both good in their different ways. Blockhaus is very 'as it was', La Coupole more of a visitor experience. La Coupole definitely if you have kids in tow. Personally found La Coupole better - I'm really fascinated by social history, so to see french newreel from the war provides a fascinating insight into what their learning/teaching/understanding of what was going on, was, compared with what learn/have been taught etc. Go to both


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have visited both the "Blockhouse" and "Cupole".
Val and I found both most interesting and thought provoking remembering that many of the slave labour are I believe interred beneath the ruins, killed during the bombing.
I do question the statement that the Blockhouse was destroyed by the USAF, as I understand it the only bomb capable of such devastation was the Grand Slam and the only aircraft that could carry it the Lancaster. The 8th air force did bomb the cupola and Blockhouse plus the surrounding area. I have not verified this as fact either way.

Not to be missed in the same area is "Azincourt" an excellent museum which for a change tells the story just as we were taught at school.

Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This website gives the history.

http://www.leblockhaus.com/modulosite2/history-gb.htm

Also lists the 25 raids and the bombs dropped here:

http://www.leblockhaus.com/modulosite2/fiche.php?id_bouton=1081&fr=0&id=180

Amazed any of the site survived.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Northern France/Flanders*

 Both visits should be on everyones agenda at least once, since 99% of MHF members pass this way when visiting Europe. Just to remind you who you are, and what Britain faced during the war.
Feeling very patriotic, having just watched downloads of both the the Royal Albert Hall ceremony and the Whitehall Cenotaph ceremony!

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We also have visited both and found the experience very chilling, especially as I am just old enough to have heard a 'doodlebug' going overhead.

Both sites fully display the German love affair with reinforced concrete, but you can't help thinking about the poor souls that were forced to build these monstrosities.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Dave, 
Got the bomb wrong but I knew the Yanks couldn't carry one big enough. Lancaster carried both the Tallboy @12,000lb and the grand slam @22,000lb. Looks as though the Grand Slam was too late for the V2 sites but was used for bridges and submarine pens.
Been crawling all over another Barnes Wallis creation earlier today.
The Wellington at Cosford 

Steve


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Many thanks to you all, will be going this Thursday. Blockhause does not open till 2.15 in November so will visit other one and if get time go on to Blockhause.


----------

